# Horizontal oscillator engine



## dparker (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello All: Here is a short video of a little engine I built about a year ago. I bought the castings at the Oregon Steamup 2006 in Brooks Oregon from some model engineers helping promote the GEARS model shows each year.
There was a choice of aluminum or bronze materials kits, the bronze is more appealing to me so I gave him my money and got my parts kit. The plans were pretty straight forward with not much problem except some of the castings were pretty much cast at the finished machined size. The setups were done as carefully as possible and everything worked out to give a nice running engine. 
Each year they seem to have a different kit and although I couldn't attend this one, there may well be some more GEARS models in my future.
[youtube=425,350]6tN2oEhV3TY[/youtube]
Did anybody on this forum get to go to GEARS? Could you please post some pictures if you have some? I have heard that there were few vendors and fewer models than in previous years, hopefully just because of it being on a Labor Day Weekend and most people were doing other things with family. 
don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice runner. My first engine was an oscillator, but I could never get it to run that slow.---Brian (Of course, now that I've already posted, I see that your oscillator is double acting. Mine was a single acting from "Elmers Engines" plans.)


----------



## Gearsguy (Nov 15, 2008)

Don,

Go to www.oregongears.org and take a look at the Gallery. Many pictures of each years show. Also look at the links section and you will find more pictures posted by Carl Carlsen and the Flordia Model Engineers.

Sorry this is so late but I just came accross your post.


----------



## Phelonius (Feb 6, 2009)

The trick to getting an oscillator to run slow is to have a heavy flywheel or multicylinders.










 This one not only can run slow but starts without manual initiation and even reverses by the turn of a valve.
 No castings though. It is made from brass square stock, and a bronze crankshaft.

 Phelonius


----------

